# 12V rail



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm running SpeedFan and it shows my 12V rail reading at only 8.55V. Is it supposed to be at full 12V? Just kinda worried.

Also; I'm looking into adding a second stick of ram in the future. My question is, will aged ram have a conflict with brand new ram. Same exact ram, just differant age.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thats way too low! I'm suspecting this is while under standard load i.e. normal daily operations, right? I wouldn't run a computer with that reading unless you want more damage doing, because that PSU is naft.

To be sure, you can check in your BIOS and/or use Sis Sandra Lite, Everest or even Sensors View for the readings.

If the spec if your sig is whats running off that PSU, I'd take it all apart ASAP.

If you RAM is the same make/model and is in healthy condition with no errors in memtest86, then there won't be a conflict/problem.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

YIPES. Thanks. As of the RAM, it's in good condition. The test came back as good. So, I should be fine there. Thank you for the input.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I would definatly double check that reading in bios, if the 12v was that low the computer would not work, it maybe a bad software read and the psu is ok.

Is the computer stable? Please explain any problems!


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

The computer runs, and it's stable for a little while. I play World of Warcraft and Battlefield 2. After playing any of those for a little while the computer would lock up, loop the last 1/4 of a second audio, blue screen, and then restart. When I read the forum on power supplies on this website, it said that the problems I am facing are most likely the power supply's 12V rail not supplying enough power but enough to keep the comp running. I'm going to be getting a new power supply to see if that fixes the problem but want some advice before I do so.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Run the checkups in my last post to make sure what the 12Vrail reading is. If they concur then you'll need to get rid of the PSU.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Do what Kalim has suggested and compare readings but now that you have mentioned a reboot that changes things for the worse.

What psu do you have? If its generic or below 500w I would just go ahead and replace it

Get a psu that is recommended in the guide


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

I have already looked into a new power supply. I have to wait until I have the funds for it though. The one that I am planning on getting is as follows:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817194010

Any suggestions as to a power supply that is maybe 20-40 bucks less is deffinately appreciated.

As for the SensorsView. I took a screenshot. It is attached.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I would not get anything less then the enermax you listed it is a good quality supply that will work good with your system.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

I know it is. It was one of the most highly recommended makes and models. I was just hoping there might be a power supply of that quality but ~$30 cheaper. I wish my budget was higher but on an Arby's salary it's just not going to happen.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

I recently had an idea and grabbed my dads voltmeter and connected it to one of the 4pin Molex connectors to see if it was really putting out 8.55 volts and it came up as 12.2 volts. Is this a true reading and if so, then why are the two programs I have used both only showing that i'm running at 8.55? Is there something wrong with my motherboard that is only pulling 8.55v?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Good idea on checking that with a volt meter and its as I suggested earlier a bad software readout or bad sensor on the board. This is why I asked what the bios reported the voltage at, if the bios reports it in the 12v range then its a bad software read if the bios report 8v or something then its the sensor. I suspected this because a motherboard won't even power up if its only getting 8v.

This does not mean the board is bad it will work fine just report the voltages wrong, possibly there is a bios update to fix this.

With all of that said please understand that there is still a problem we need to address, that being the random reboots you are seeing, this could be a weak or underpowerd psu so please tell us what psu you have, make and model number.

Also on the side of your psu it lists the amps of the +12v,+3.3v and +5v, please post these as well.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm sorry for any missunderstanding. I looked at BIOS and all it says is that the 3V and 12V are "OK", if that means anything. I took a picture of the label so you can look at it yourself and see what you think. It's a cheap'o I bought at a local computer store and the technition that sold it to me only had positive things to say about it.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> I'm sorry for any missunderstanding. I looked at BIOS and all it says is that the 3V and 12V are "OK", if that means anything


No problem I must have missed that but I guess that means the 3v and 12v are producing the requirerd voltages, never seen that it usually gives numbers.

Good job of posting the pic thats exactly what we needed.

I don't think a 400w psu is good enough for your system especially with the video card, get the enermax as soon as you can


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, unfortunately, I can't afford anything cause my financial situation is less than desired. So, I think i'm going to have to stick it out for a few weeks...unfortunately. Thanks for the help and I look forward to working with you again.


----------



## iLLEBOC-R (Jan 27, 2008)

I was having the same problem with speedfan. the 12v sensor readout read 6.4v. After many reinstallations of windows and diagnostics tests which passed.

The bios voltage reading for 12v was 12.1v. within the 5% atx standard

I though it was the sensor chip or maybe a bios issue and have tried all the latest bios updates for the board with no success.

What i discovered only this evening was that the lamenation on the underside of the motherboard was incorrectly applied/finished. Theres pock marks all over the place and smears galore. Looks like it was in this case a bad motheboard.

I've just dismantled the machine ready for return tommorow, but will out of interest connect the psu (a hyper r-type 580) to a test bed, load the rails and take some voltage readings..

The last machine it was in acted up for a while also.

Have you replaced your psu yet? did it solve the problem readings?
edit. sorry just noticed the date you posted..doh. got refered from a google search. Did a new psu solve the problem?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

this was 2 years ago can you please start your own thread


----------



## iLLEBOC-R (Jan 27, 2008)

I was answering his question. Hadn't noticed the date till it was too late. as i said.. edit ..at the bottom of my post.

I'm still interested to know what it was that caused the incorrect reading on his machine. 

If he/you still frequent this forum it would be good to know.


----------

